# Where in the world is Lane....



## Lane (Aug 17, 2008)

I miss chatting in the forum. *pout*  :cry: 

In the last week or so, I have gained four new wholesale accounts and have sold out of my Soy products, twice. I am now at a point I have to buy bulk. WOO! 

Boo because I move in about three weeks and loose about 300 square feet of space...  :x 

Are shipping rates killing anyone else? Ugh...


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 17, 2008)

Is this kinda like where Waldo? or more like where in the world is Carmen Diago?


----------



## Lane (Aug 17, 2008)

Carmen! 

Man hubby loves that show...I can't stand it.....


----------



## chrisinflorida (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey Lane,

WSP has a sister site called called Fragrance and Flavors. www.fragranceandflavors.com

They have FREE SHIPPING on INTERNET orders over $50 and just $6.95 on internet orders of less than $25.  I just ordered a bunch of FOs through them.  They have everything that WSP does, (I believe) and you sign on with your login from WSP.  It gets shipped from WSP too.

Chris


----------



## digit (Aug 19, 2008)

Good to read you again!    Missed you. But I am happy that business had picked up so! Congrats.   

Digit


----------



## Wax Munky (Aug 19, 2008)

Glad to read your busy.I don't know how you manage it all.

You might be losing space in the move,but looks like you've gained a lot more in return 

If you can get a good solid shelving until up as soon as you can.Take over the closets for your extra supplies.A good cart with shelves would help you quite a bit,just take what you need for the day out,roll it over,then back.

I do that it really does save the hassles of picking up heavy cases of wax,then hauling them around.

Good luck.


Munky.


----------



## IanT (Aug 23, 2008)

Lane where have you been all my life!!! 



:*


congrats on the increased biz!!!! see i told ya life has a way of opening windows when doors close


----------



## Laurie (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey Ian...this is what I heard someone say just recently.

   When the door gets closed, God doesn't just open a window,
   he knocks down walls.  That's even better.  Cool, eh.

Laurie


----------



## digit (Aug 24, 2008)

Wax Munky said:
			
		

> A good cart with shelves would help you quite a bit,just take what you need for the day out,roll it over,then back.


That is what I have. Got it for a real good price at a restuarant supply place. Roll it in, roll it out. Works beautifully.   

Digit


----------



## IanT (Aug 24, 2008)

Laurie said:
			
		

> Hey Ian...this is what I heard someone say just recently.
> 
> When the door gets closed, God doesn't just open a window,
> he knocks down walls.  That's even better.  Cool, eh.
> ...



oooh i like that one better


----------



## Lane (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Yeah...business exploded (well, not literally!), I am opening at least two wholesale accounts a week. I am so overwhelmed right now...I might just explode...PLUS we move in only TWO WEEKS!!! And I loose 300 square feet of work space. 

 :cry:


----------



## IanT (Aug 24, 2008)

:*


----------



## Lane (Aug 28, 2008)

A complete change in events... now i'll have a studio!


----------



## beadella (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey Lane!

Does that mean that the 300 sf loss isn't such a loss after all??? 8) 

Hope so, those sf's sure do make all the diff when you start "exploding"!!!  BTW, congrats on all that biz activity!!!  I can say I knew you when!!!!!!!!!!     :wink: 

tootles~~~


----------

